# ferts



## Nick16 (3 Dec 2008)

the 'how to set up a higher tech planted tank' post says: 

My macro nutrient mix is; 
10 teaspoons of Potassium Nitrate
2 and a half teaspoons of Potassium Phosphate
dissolved in 500ml RO/deionised or distilled water

My micro nutrient is; 
3 teaspoons of Trace Element mix
5 teaspoons of Potassium Sulphate (though this is an optional extra really)
dissolved in 500ml RO/deionised or distilled water

what would adding magnesium sulphate do? which would it go in macro or micro? is it worth it?


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Dec 2008)

It adds extra magnesium and it would go under Micro.

Only worth it if your plants are showing signs of a Mg defficiency, but it will be unlikley, i say save your money.


----------



## Nick16 (3 Dec 2008)

so if i copied this, then i would have my 2 bottles of macro and micro. when would i dose? every other day, or daily, or macro one day, micro the next?   this is good becuase i will never have to waste my money buying un economical amounts of TPN


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Dec 2008)

Although on lean dosing I add magnesium anyway.  Can't hurt so why not.  For the price of it and how long it will last it doesn't add much extra cost anyway.

Same with the argument for and against adding Potassium sulphate.  You probably get enough in your KNO3 and KH2PO4 but it doesn't hurt and is cheap so why not?

Just means there are no gaps further down the line that need filling in!!

AC


----------



## Nick16 (4 Dec 2008)

thanks, for the sake of 3.50 i might as well. where can i get distilled water? supermarkets? like bottled water?


----------



## milla (4 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> thanks, for the sake of 3.50 i might as well. where can i get distilled water? supermarkets? like bottled water?



Supermarkets around the car section.  Petrol stations as used to top up car batteries. Halfords, motosave etc.


----------



## Henrik (4 Dec 2008)

I have read in this forum before that distilled water was a waste of money, and that tap water would do just as well. Any views? I do have phosphate in my tap water, so would there be reactions with the nutrient powder?

Thanks, Henrik


----------



## Nick16 (4 Dec 2008)

why cant i use tap water? or what about the water that comes out of those water machines? (the ones with the big bottles that screw in)


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Dec 2008)

I use tap water   DI water costs money 

AC


----------



## Nick16 (4 Dec 2008)

i thought that, i can water water from the water machines free, so i dont know if that will be any better but as long as tap water is ok!! i think im all sorted now in this threat. cheers all that helped.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Dec 2008)

a quick question, which section would iron sulphate go into macro or micro? And is it needed?


----------



## JamesC (11 Dec 2008)

I wouldn't use iron sulphate as it is in the ferrous (II) state and will quickly oxidise to the ferric (III) state creating an insoluble precipitate with any phosphate in the water. Put some in your tank and see what happens. Don't panic when you do as the effect should disappear after a day or two.

If you need to add extra iron then use a chelated iron. Iron EDTA is ok but iron DTPA is better.

James


----------



## Nick16 (11 Dec 2008)

where can you get the dtpa stuff from?


----------



## JamesC (11 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> where can you get the dtpa stuff from?


http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/chelated-iron-ph-68-p-885

If you're dosing traces they normally supply plenty of iron so you shoouldn't really need to add more.

James


----------



## Nick16 (11 Dec 2008)

ok, yeah but i have about 80-100g at home of it so is it worth doing anything with it? not even putting half a tea spoon in either the macro or the micro? (whatever one it goes in!!)


----------



## JamesC (11 Dec 2008)

If it's the iron sulphate you have then it's not much use and will make your tank go cloudy. If you are determined to use it then whatever you do don't put it in with the potassium phosphate in the macro solution.



James


----------



## Nick16 (11 Dec 2008)

i might try a tiny bit in the micro solution. literally a tiny bit.


----------

